# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Veel pijn tussen en onder schouderbladen

## Tweelingetje

Hallo iedereen,

Al en paar jaar heb ik veel pijn tusen en onder mijn scouderbladen, met name als ik me beweeg, stukje loop, winkel, me aankleed, armen omhoog doe enz. Kortom: met bewegen en bukken en tillen.
En niemand komt erachter wat de oorzaak is. Vaak ook een stekende pijn, alsof er een mes in mijn rug zit.En altijd op dezelfde plek. Er zijn foto's gemaakt, MRI-scan, botfoto's en fysiotherapie: niks lost het op. Ben ten einde raad en erg depressief geworden. Weten jullie nog een mogelijkheid tot verbetering?

----------

